# dynamisches hintergrundbild mit php content



## Maupa (28. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich spiel mich neuerding mit PHP und HTML kombinationen und bin beim bauen meiner Seite auf ein problem gestoßen, dass ich nicht lösen kann. 
Meine hauptseite ist eine php die verschiedene phps für den "content" behinhaltet. Alle greifen auf ein css zurück. 
jetzt hab ich ein problem mit der dynamischen seite bzw hintergrundbildanpassung. normalerweise sollte mein hintergrundbild das im wrapper (haupt php) eingebunden ist sich dynamisch verlängern nach unten mit dem seitenhinhalt ("content" im eigene php), was aber nicht passiert, die seite wird zwar länger, läuft aber nachdem das hintergrund bild einmal oben gezeigt ist auf dem backgroundcolor des body weiter. Ebensowenig passt sich der footer an. 
Hab schon alle möglichen css einstellungen für wrapper body und footer ausprobiert, aber da ändert sich nix. 
kann es sein dass die info ausm php content (also die tatsächliche länge des inhalts) nicht an das den wrapper übergeben werden kann? 

Hier mal der php code:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<title>WeWatch Home</title>
<link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
</head>


<body>
<!--  begin header ---------------->
<div id="wrapper">
  	<div id="headline"><img src="images/monkey.jpg"/>
	</div>
    <form id='login' action='login.php' method='post' accept-charset='UTF-8'>
	<input type='text' onfocus="this.value='';" name='username' id='username' size="15" maxlength="30" value="User Name"/>
	<input type='text' onfocus="this.type='password'; this.value='';" name='password' id='password' size="15" maxlength="30" value="Password" />
 	<br><input type='submit' name='Submit' value='Log In' />
 	<input type='submit' name='Submit' value='Register' />
 	<input type="checkbox" name="telemarket"/>Remeber me
  	</form>
<!--  end header ---------------->
<!--  begin links ---------------->
 	 <div id="navigationBar">
 	 <?php
  	include("navigator.php");
  	$site=navigator($_GET["site"]);
  	?>
  	</div>
<!--  end links ---------------->
<!--  begin main site ---------------->
  <div id="content">
      <?php
	//  if (isset($HTTP_POST_VARS["site"]))
	//  	$site=$HTTP_POST_VARS["site"];
	  include("$site.php");
	  ?>
      
  </div>
<!--  begin footer ---------------->
<div id="footer">
<img src="Images/FrameEnd.jpg" />
</div>

<!--  end footer ---------------->
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

und hier der css code:

```
@charset "UTF-8";
/* CSS Document */

html, body {
	background-colour:#000;
	height: 100%;
	left: 0px;
	top: 0px;
	right: auto;
	bottom: auto;
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 9pt;
	font-style: normal;
	line-height: 14pt;
	font-weight: lighter;
	font-variant: normal;
	color: #0CC;
	text-decoration: none;
	background-color: #000;
}



a:visited {
	text-decoration: none;
	border: 0px;
	border-style: none;
	color: #d09c02;
}
#wrapper {
	background: url(images/FrameHTML.jpg) repeat-y;
	position: relative;
	min-height: 100%;
	height:auto;
	height: 100%;
	width: 800px;
	margin-top: 0px;
	margin-right: auto;
	margin-left: auto;
	border: 0px;
	border-style: none;
	top: 0px;
	padding: 0px;
	text-decoration: none;
}

#headline{
top: 0px;
left: 10px;
width: 790px;
height: 130px;	
}	
	
#content {
	position: absolute;
	min-height:100%;
	left: 29px;
	top: 185px;
	width: 770px;
	margin: 0px;
	list-style-type: none;
	padding-right: 0px;
	border: 0px;
}

#login{
	position: absolute;
	left: 533px;
	top: 10px;
	width: 246px;
	height: 40px;
	boder: 0px;
}
#upload{
	left: 530px;
	top: 50px;
	width: 250px;
	height: 350px;
}
	
#index {
	position: absolute;
	left: 750px;
	top: 560px;
}
#start {
	position: absolute;
	left: 0px;
	top: 0px;
}

#startMaupa {
	position: absolute;
	left: 317px;
	top: 303px;
}

#startCommunity
{
	position: absolute;
	left: 279px;
	top: 376px;
}

#links {
	position: absolute;
	left: 0px;
	top: 102px;
	width: 100px;
	height: 300px;
}


#footer
{
	position: absolute;
	bottom: 0px;
	width: 100%;
	line-height: 1.5em;
	left: -2px;
}
```


wenn da jemand erfahrung hat wär das super, ich komm da grad nicht weiter, weil ansonsten alle funktionen gut klappen, z.b. auch die extra php für meine navigationsliste.


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (28. Juli 2011)

Mach mal das repeat-y da weg, weis zwar net ob das der fehler sein könnte aber habe selbst das teil noch nie genutzt


----------



## Maupa (28. Juli 2011)

ne dass ists leider auch nicht...


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2011)

Bau testweise mal ne Seite nur mit dem Hintergrund-Häppchen, und teste dann, woran es liegt. Ich musste mich auch mal n Stündchen damit auseinandersetzen, bis es ging. JS war Pflicht. Wenn es Dir hilft, findest Du in der PM, die gleich kommt, eine url, wo ich seitengroßen BG mißbraucht habe.

mfg chmee


----------



## Maupa (28. Juli 2011)

danke für den link aber scheitert am JS, das kapier ich nicht...php ist auch schon neu für mich.
Wrapper scheint probleme zu machen, ich versuchs mal mit ner tabelle statt dem wrapper und schau ob der content.php die länge des hintergrundbilds in der tabelle anpasst.


----------



## Ludwig Behm (29. Juli 2011)

Um dein Problem zu rekonstruieren, bräuchten wir auf jeden Fall den Inhalt den das PHP im Quelltext des Browsers ausgibt.

```
<?php
    //  if (isset($HTTP_POST_VARS["site"]))
    //      $site=$HTTP_POST_VARS["site"];
      include("$site.php");
      ?>
```
Ich vermute nämlich eine PHP-Fehlermeldung(E_WARNING), weil er die Datei ".php" nicht includen konnte.
Überprüfe einfach nochmal welche Datei hier eingebunden werden sollte. ggf. die Variable $site belegen.

Welchen Browser verwendest du? Nicht das wir uns jetzt am Code dumm und dämlich suchen und dann liegt es nur an einer schlechten Umsetzung vom IE^^


----------



## Maupa (29. Juli 2011)

Hier ist Seitenquelltext:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<title>WeWatch Home</title>
<link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
</head>


<body>
<!--  begin header ---------------->
<div id="wrapper">
  	<div id="headline"><img src="images/monkey.jpg"/>
	</div>
    <form id='login' action='login.php' method='post' accept-charset='UTF-8'>
	<input type='text' onfocus="this.value='';" name='username' id='username' size="15" maxlength="30" value="User Name"/>
	<input type='text' onfocus="this.type='password'; this.value='';" name='password' id='password' size="15" maxlength="30" value="Password" />
 	<br><input type='submit' name='Submit' value='Log In' />
 	<input type='submit' name='Submit' value='Register' />
 	<input type="checkbox" name="telemarket"/>Remeber me
  	</form>
<!--  end header ---------------->
<!--  begin links ---------------->
 	 <div id="navigationBar">
     <link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<a href="wewatch.php?site=home">Home</a><a href="index.html">Maupa's World</a><a href="wewatch.php?site=map">CCTV Map</a><a href="wewatch.php?site=forum">Forum</a><a href="wewatch.php?site=download">Downloads</a><a href="wewatch.php?site=links">Links</a>Contact  	</div>
<!--  end links ---------------->
<!--  begin main site ---------------->
  <div id="content">
      
   <h3>Contact Maupa</h3>
   If you have any questions or suggestions<br>
please use the contact form:<br>
<form action="wewatch.php" method="get" enctype="text/plain">
<input type="hidden" name="site" value="contact">
<p>Name: <br><input name="name" value="" type="text" size="40" maxlength="30"></p>
<p>E-Mail: <br><input name="mail" value="" type="text" size="40" maxlength="40"></p>
<p> Message: <br><textarea name="message" cols="31" rows="10"></textarea></p>
<input type="submit" name="submit" value=" Submit "> &nbsp;&nbsp;
<input type="reset" value=" Reset ">
</form>
      
  </div>
<!--  begin footer ---------------->
<div id="footer">
<img src="Images/FrameEnd.jpg" />
</div>

<!--  end footer ---------------->
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

Ich hab mir die datei im safari als auch ff angeschaut, klappt bei beiden nicht. 
alles von <h3> bis </form> ist die ausgabe der context.php, also der jeweiligen seit
und der footer hängt natürlich auch irgendwo fest im bild rum 

ich verstehe dass man mit js die contentlänge dem wrapper mitteilen könnte oder?


----------

